# Filter for fry?



## lodilo (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi, I have a Metraclima greshakei female holding eggs and I just want to know if my aquaclear is not good and if I must use only a sponge filter. I dont want to kill the fry but I don't want to underfilter the tank. I have both running right now and she is in her own tank with a slate cave.
Please help, the parents are pure blood and beautiful, I want to keep selectivly breeding them and I am kind of new to the hobby (breeding anyhow).
Thank you.


----------



## bma57 (Sep 16, 2007)

If you leave the HOB filter in, you'll want to put sponge or netting (nylon stocking material works well) over the intake to keep fry from getting sucked in. I have had good luck with a simple sponge filter in my fry tank. It's not a very good mechanical filter, so I have to vacuum poo frequently, but it's a fine bio filter. I seeded it in the sump of my big tank and I've never had any issues with ammonia or nitrites.


----------



## J&amp;J (Jun 3, 2008)

I'm just raising my first lot of fry and I just grabbed one of the Mrs' old sotckings and cut the end off. As bma mentioned, it works well. I've found that most of the **** gets sucked onto the stocking and it just needs a good clean every couple of days. Water stays nice a clear. Goodluck, they grow fast!


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2003)

Depending on the size of the HOB, the nylons may not prevent small fry from being sucked up against the intake and killed. Personally, I use sponge/box filters only in fry tanks. Just get a bigger sponge if you think it is too small.


----------



## lodilo (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I am goig to use a big sponge filter and vaccuum every couple days.
Thanks again. You guys rock.


----------

